
When you Google “Logic” - benkarst
https://www.google.com/search?q=logic&oq=logic&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i60l2j0l3.3881j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
======
benkarst
When Logic the Rapper is ranked higher than actual logic.

------
vectorEQ
you didn't know google was an advertising company? :'D

